# why yes, i have used the search function



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

after many hours of searching on multiple sites (yes i used effort to not start new thread), i have only found close to what i was looking for.

i own a stock 2004 gto and love the look of the tsw lagunas.
http://www.buywheelstoday.com/products/Default.asp?id=2861

part no. 1890LAG455120S76 is an 18 x 9 width with 45 offset.

part no. 1880LAG405120S76 is an 18 x 8 width with 40 offset.

i notice there is a number to call for "expert fitment advice", but im not sure of calling just yet.

which part no. should i order if i am just looking for close to stock size 18s. and what size rubber should cover these to be as close to stock 18s as possible.

thanks for your time guys, and i did search for a long time before asking, so please dont post "use the search function"


----------

